# I bought an Onida 1.5 Ton Split AC. Did I make a mistake?



## soumya (May 17, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I purchased a Ondia 1.5 ton split AC cause it had the best specifications in the 1.5 ton range. Since Onida is not a favourite among many users here, Did I make a mistake? Here is the link of my ac. See and say for urself.


*www.truthatonida.com/beta/products...desc=Power+Trendy&prod=1.5+Ton+SG18TRD&cat=72

P.S. Take a look at the technical specifications.


----------



## 24online (May 17, 2007)

ya, brand is not favorite... but u must do service every month if wants a/c works properly... b/s parts used in these type of brands r not of high quality as in good brands.... so make service contract with expert in a/c....otherwise u have to bear as others..... hope u checked other brands tech. specifications....b/s in some properties it varies


----------



## : SPiRiT : (May 21, 2007)

hmm.. am wondering where is the DIGIT part here???
he he he...

I may be my mistake but i think i never saw this kinda posts being put up on this forum before???


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 21, 2007)

My friend has a Onida AC (I am happy with a Fan ). So far he hasn't got any problems....
But a advice. Before buying anything be it tech product or home appliance do some research so you won't regret it...later...


----------

